# هل تحتاج السيدة مريم العذراء الي الخلاص



## Konan77 (10 أبريل 2015)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اولا كل سنة وانتوا طيبين وعيد سعيد عليكم وعلي مصرنا الحبيبة ادام الله عليها الامن والسلام

سؤالي هل كانت السيدة مريم تحتاج الي الخلاص بابنها المسيح .. وهل جسدها ايضا كانت تسري به الخطيئة ام لا 

تحياتي للجميع​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (10 أبريل 2015)

نعم يا غالى كانت مثل جميع البشر تحتاج للخلاص ..
وهى نفسها قالت تبتهج روحى بالله مخلصى ..


----------



## Konan77 (10 أبريل 2015)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> نعم يا غالى كانت مثل جميع البشر تحتاج للخلاص ..
> وهى نفسها قالت تبتهج روحى بالله مخلصى ..



طيب هنا في نقطة مش فاهمها 

اذا كانت السيدة مريم تحتاج الي خلاص وجسدها تجري به الخطيئة كيف استمد المسيح منها الجسد ؟


----------



## aymonded (10 أبريل 2015)

المشكلة يا غالي هو فكرة وراثة الخطية اللي سيطرت على الفكر الشرقي، فنحن لا نرث الخطية ولكننا أخذنا الموت، فالرب أخذ جسد من العذراء قابل للموت، فالخلاص كان من الموت اللي دخل إلى العالم بسبب الخطية​


----------



## Konan77 (10 أبريل 2015)

aymonded قال:


> المشكلة يا غالي هو فكرة وراثة الخطية اللي سيطرت على الفكر الشرقي، فنحن لا نرث الخطية ولكننا أخذنا الموت، فالرب أخذ جسد من العذراء قابل للموت، فالخلاص كان من الموت اللي دخل إلى العالم بسبب الخطية​



اذا كان المسيح خلصنا من الخطيئة اللي هي الموت فلماذا لا يزال الموت ساري في البشر
وانتو بتقولو ان جسد المسيح مات علي الصليب فهل دا معناه ان الخطيئة -اللي هي الموت- كانت في جسد المسيح


----------



## aymonded (10 أبريل 2015)

+ من أجل ذلك كإنما بإنسان واحد دخلت الخطية إلى العالم وبالخطية الموت وهكذا اجتاز الموت إلى جميع الناس إذ أخطأ الجميع (رومية 5: 12)
+ لكن قد ملك الموت من آدم إلى موسى وذلك على الذين لم يخطئوا على شبه تعدي آدم الذي هو مثال الآتي (رومية 5: 14)
+ أما شوكة الموت فهي الخطية وقوة الخطية هي الناموس (1كورنثوس 15: 56)
+ الشعب الجالس في ظلمة أبصر نوراً عظيماً والجالسون في كورة الموت وظلاله أشرق عليهم نور (متى 4: 16)
+ ليُضيء على الجالسين في الظلمة وظلال الموت لكي يهدي أقدامنا في طريق السلام (لوقا 1: 79)
+ الحق الحق أقول لكم أن من يسمع كلامي ويؤمن بالذي أرسلني فله حياة أبدية ولا يأتي إلى دينونة بل قد انتقل من الموت إلى الحياة (يوحنا 5: 24)
+ الذي أقامه الله ناقضاً أوجاع الموت إذ لم يكن ممكنا أن يُمسك منه (أعمال 2: 24)
+ لأنه أن كان *بخطية الواحد قد ملك الموت* بالواحد فبالأولى كثيراً الذين ينالون فيض النعمة وعطية البرّ سيملكون في الحياة بالواحد يسوع المسيح (رومية 5: 17)
+ حتى كما *ملكت الخطية في الموت* هكذا تملك النعمة بالبرّ للحياة الأبدية بيسوع المسيح ربنا (رومية 5: 21)
+ عالمين أن المسيح بعدما أُقيم من الأموات لا يموت أيضاً، لا يسود عليه الموت بعد (رومية 6: 9)
+ لأن الموت الذي ماته قد ماته للخطية مرة واحدة والحياة التي يحياها فيحياها لله (رومية 6: 10)
+ فأي ثمر كان لكم حينئذ من الأمور التي تستحون بها الآن لأن نهاية تلك الأمور هي الموت (رومية 6: 21)
+ ويحي أنا الإنسان الشقي من ينقذني من *جسد هذا الموت* (رومية 7: 24)
+ لأن ناموس روح الحياة في المسيح يسوع قد *أعتقني من ناموس الخطية والموت* (رومية 8: 2)
+ ومتى لبس هذا الفاسد عدم فساد ولبس هذا المائت عدم موت فحينئذ تصير الكلمة المكتوبة ابتلع الموت إلى غلبة (1كورنثوس 15: 54)
________________

لو الخطية توارثها البشر وورثها كل إنسان لابنه، كيف لا يأخذها المسيح من العذراء، ولو قلنا أن الروح القدس طهرها من الخطية الأصلية المتوارثة وأخذ المسيح الرب جسد على خلاف طبيعة الإنسان السالقط ولم يحمل وراثة الخطية إذن هو خلص طبيعة أخرى أو أجساد تانية لا تحمل نفس ما ورثه الإنسان، أو أن العذراء طالما تطهرت فهي لا تحتاج لخلاص مثلنا، وبذلك نلغي كلامها حينما قالت (مُخلصي)، لكن المسيح الرب اتخذ الجسد التي تم فيه حكم الموت، أي القابل للموت، لكي بنفس ذات الجسد يُبيد الموت، يرفع الحكم ويعطي براءة وعتقاً إذ يشع فينا حياته ويعطينا قوة النُصرة الأبدية بقيامته، هو أخذ جسدنا القابل للموت ولكنه لم يُشابهنا في أعمالنا من جهة الخطية وفعلها، وبسبب أنه أخذ الجسيد القابل للموت الذي لا يعرف الحياة فقد أعطانا روح قيامته، لكي نقوم في اليوم الأخير لأننا آمنا به وصار لنا فرح القيامة الذي به نهتف: [ أين شوكتك يا موت أين غلبتك يا هاوية ] (1كورنثوس 15: 55)​


----------



## aymonded (10 أبريل 2015)

لا زال هذا الجسد يموت لأنه لم يُفتدى بعد، أحنا أخذنا عربون القيامة لأنه فدى النفوس وعتق الأرواح وصار لنا الحياة المقدسة حسب النعمة المعطاه لنا وفرح لقاء الله الحي في سلام ومصالحة دائمة ويتولد في قلبنا شوق دائم لكي ننطلق لنون معه ولم نعد نخاف الموت ولا نهابة لأن لنا الحياة في المسيح يسوع ونعلم على يقين من نحن وإلى أين نذهب، لكن عند المجيء الثاني للمسيح الحي يفتدي الجسد أيضاً ويعطنا جسد ممجد على صوره جسد قيامته:
+ نحن الذين لنا باكورة الروح نحن أنفسنا أيضاً نئن في أنفسنا متوقعين التبني *فداء أجسادنا* (رومية 8: 23)
+ الذي سيغير *شكل جسد تواضعنا ليكون على صورة جسد مجده* بحسب عمل استطاعته أن يخضع لنفسه كل شيء (فيلبي 3: 21)​


----------



## Konan77 (10 أبريل 2015)

aymonded قال:


> لو الخطية توارثها البشر وورثها كل إنسان لابنه، كيف لا يأخذها المسيح من العذراء، ولو قلنا أن الروح القدس طهرها من الخطية الأصلية المتوارثة وأخذ المسيح الرب جسد على خلاف طبيعة الإنسان السالقط ولم يحمل وراثة الخطية إذن هو خلص طبيعة أخرى أو أجساد تانية لا تحمل نفس ما ورثه الإنسان، أو أن العذراء طالما تطهرت فهي لا تحتاج لخلاص مثلنا، وبذلك نلغي كلامها حينما قالت (مُخلصي)، لكن المسيح الرب اتخذ الجسد التي تم فيه حكم الموت، أي القابل للموت، لكي بنفس ذات الجسد يُبيد الموت، يرفع الحكم ويعطي براءة وعتقاً إذ يشع فينا حياته ويعطينا قوة النُصرة الأبدية بقيامته، هو أخذ جسدنا القابل للموت ولكنه لم يُشابهنا في أعمالنا من جهة الخطية وفعلها، وبسبب أنه أخذ الجسيد القابل للموت الذي لا يعرف الحياة فقد أعطانا روح قيامته، لكي نقوم في اليوم الأخير لأننا آمنا به وصار لنا فرح القيامة الذي به نهتف: [ أين شوكتك يا موت أين غلبتك يا هاوية ] (1كورنثوس 15: 55)​



تمام كده انت فهمت اللي انا فكرت فيه بالظبط

لو ان البشر ورثوا الخطيئة ومن ضمنهم السيدة مريم يبقي من الطبيعي ان جسد المسيح وارث للخطيئة لانه مأخوذ من السيدة مريم

دلوقتي في نقطة قولتها بس انا مش قادر استوعبها..هل قصدك ان البشر لم يرثوا الخطيئة ولاكنهم ورثوا الموت فقط..ولو كان كده فعلي أي شئ مات المسيح علي الصليب..ولماذا لا يزال الموت ساري حتي الان اذا كان المسيح خلصنا من الموت.


----------



## Konan77 (10 أبريل 2015)

aymonded قال:


> لا زال هذا الجسد يموت لأنه لم يُفتدى بعد، أحنا أخذنا عربون القيامة لأنه فدى النفوس وعتق الأرواح وصار لنا الحياة المقدسة حسب النعمة المعطاه لنا وفرح لقاء الله الحي في سلام ومصالحة دائمة ويتولد في قلبنا شوق دائم لكي ننطلق لنون معه ولم نعد نخاف الموت ولا نهابة لأن لنا الحياة في المسيح يسوع ونعلم على يقين من نحن وإلى أين نذهب، لكن عند المجيء الثاني للمسيح الحي يفتدي الجسد أيضاً ويعطنا جسد ممجد على صوره جسد قيامته:
> + نحن الذين لنا باكورة الروح نحن أنفسنا أيضاً نئن في أنفسنا متوقعين التبني *فداء أجسادنا* (رومية 8: 23)
> + الذي سيغير *شكل جسد تواضعنا ليكون على صورة جسد مجده* بحسب عمل استطاعته أن يخضع لنفسه كل شيء (فيلبي 3: 21)​



كلامك ده غير منطقي..اذا كان المسيح اتصلب من 2000 سنة يبقي ازاي لم يفتدي بعد..وايه فايدة الصلب اذا لم يفدي العالم من الخطية

معني كلامك ده ان كل اللي تم من 2000 سنه ليس له قيمة


----------



## حبيب يسوع (10 أبريل 2015)

دم المسيح خلص جميع المؤمنين به


----------



## aymonded (10 أبريل 2015)

Konan77 قال:


> كلامك ده غير منطقي..اذا كان المسيح اتصلب من 2000 سنة يبقي ازاي لم يفتدي بعد..وايه فايدة الصلب اذا لم يفدي العالم من الخطية
> 
> معني كلامك ده ان كل اللي تم من 2000 سنه ليس له قيمة



مين اللي قال مش له قيمة راجع الكلام كويس يا محبوب الله وحاول تدرك قيمة عمل الله الذي صنع تطهيراً لخطايانا وجعلنا نقف أمام الله الحي بلا عائق أو مانع وشفى نفوسنا وصار لنا سلام مع الله واعطانا حق الشركة معه بالبرّ وعمل نعمته في داخلنا لأنه يغير طبعنا لطبعه وفي هذه الحياة يعطينا مجده الخاص ويفتح البصيرة لنرى ونعاين مجده في حياتنا الشخصية التي كانت منغلقة على الله ول نكن قادرين على ان نراه أو نتطلع إليه بسبب الخطية التي تعمل فينا بالموت فقد رفع الحاجز الذي يحجزنا عن الله، لكننا بعد ما آمنا به وصرنا ابناء لله فيه صرنا هياكل مقدسة بسكناه، وهذا ليس موضوع كلام إنما خبرة يحياها المسيحي الذي آمن بالمسيح القيامة والحياة وانفتحت عين قلبه عليه، فلم يعد للموت سلطان علينا إذ لنا الغلبة والنصرة وحتى الشيطان لا يقدر أن يقفل أعيننا عن الله الذي صرنا نراه بسبب عمل المسيح الرب الذي أجلسنا معه في السماويات عينها، فنحن صرنا مبررين بدمه أي أبرياء امام الله فيه، لكن هذا الجسد لم يُفتدى بعد لأنه لم يتمجد بعد، إلا بعد ظهوره الثاني ليفتدي هذا الجسد وينتهي عالم الشر والفساد ويحدث تجديد للطبيعة كلها، لقد فدانا من لعنة الخطية التي كنا تحت سلطانها والتي تعمل فينا بالموت، لأن شوكة الخطية هي الموت، فانكسر الموت ولم تعد الخطية لها القدرة أن تحرمنا من الله لأننا آمنا ونحيا في توبة التجديد المستمر بعمل الله في داخلنا، لأنه اعطانا عربون المجد الذي سيستعلن فيها عند مجيئه الأخير...
​


----------



## aymonded (10 أبريل 2015)

Konan77 قال:


> كلامك ده غير منطقي..اذا كان المسيح اتصلب من 2000 سنة يبقي ازاي لم يفتدي بعد..وايه فايدة الصلب اذا لم يفدي العالم من الخطية
> 
> معني كلامك ده ان كل اللي تم من 2000 سنه ليس له قيمة



دقق في الكلام يا غالي لأنك بتقول معنى بعيد عن اللي قلته:
فمين قال انه لم يفتدي العالم من الخطية التي كانت تعمل بسلطان الموت الأبدي الظاهر في موت الجسد الذي فسد بسببها !!!

بسبب الخطية دخل الموت إلى العالم، الموت الأبدي، ومن مظاهره فساد الجسد نفسه، قسرى سلطان الموت على الجميع وأغلق على الكل في العصيان لأن الكل زاغ وفسد، كل واحد أخطأ بحريته وكل واحد انغلق على الله الحي، والموت صار ذات سلطان قوي على الناس، لم نورث الخطية كفعل لأن لم يوجد واحد قاتل وورث ابنه جريمة القتل، لكن الكل صار تحت عبودية الموت وأصبح خائف منه، لا يقدر أحد ان يغلبه او ينتصر عليه أو يكون له يقين ان له الحياة مع لاله في مجده، فأتى الله الذي لا يموت في الجسد القابل للموت، حتى به ينتصر ويعطيه نصرته فيكون الضامن لحياة الناس ويدخلنا للسماويات عينها ببره الخاص، فلا يكون دينونة لكل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية، فالمسيح الرب عمله عمل أبدي وهو يعتق كل الذين تحت العيودية، ويعطي النصرة والغلبة بقوته وحق الدخول للأقداس، فنحن لنا عربون المجد والحياة الأبدية، وفي يوم استعلان مجده سيغير شكل جسد تواضعنا على صورة مجده فيعلن عمله السري في كل من آمن به، وهذه رؤية قلبية بإعلان إلهي يراها كل من يؤمن بالمسيح الله الظاهر في الجسد، القيامة والحياة.

فأنت كنت بتتكلم عن ليه الناس لازالت بتموت في هذا الجسد، لذلك قلت لك الإجابة في أنه لم يتمجد بعد، وليس معنى هذا أن عمل المسيح الرب كان ناقص أو بلا قيمة، لأنه ليس محصور في قيامة الجيد هذا أو عدم موته، بل هو أعطى لنا حياة أبدية، بل واعطانا أن نصير هياكل مقدسة لكي يسكنها ويكون معنا متحد بسر فائق لا يفهمه أو يعرفه إلا من دخل فيه وتذوقه في واقع حياته المُعاش، وهو يغيرنا إلى صورته دائماً لننا ننظر إليه دائماً لأنه فتح البصيرة لكي نراه ونعاين مجده حسب ما يعطينا من نعمة:


[ ونحن جميعاً ناظرين مجد الرب بوجه مكشوف كما في مرآة، نتغير إلى تلك الصورة عينها من مجد إلى مجد كما من الرب الروح ] (2كورنثوس 3: 18)


----------



## Konan77 (10 أبريل 2015)

انا في الاول كنت فاهم شوية حاجات بس دلوقتي كل حاجة تلخبطت

خلينا نبسط الموضوع

اللي فهمته من كلامك ان مفيش خطيئة موروثة 

لانه لو في كان جسد المسيح ورث الخطيئة من والدته مريم

تمام كده ولا فهمي دا غلط


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (10 أبريل 2015)

*أنت ماتلخبطش نفسك خالص ..
و أستاذ أيمن شرح الموضوع تمام جدا ..
أنت كان سؤالك هل العذراء كانت تحتاج للخلاص ؟
فكان جوابنا عليك بنعم ..
لأن الحكم الذى كان على الأنسان بسبب خطيئته وعصيانه هو الموت وهذا الحكم أجتاز من آدم للجميع لأن الجميع أخطأ ألى أن تجسد الكلمة وبموته وقيامته كسر شوكة الموت ..
وأصبح كل من يؤمن به لا سلطان للموت عليه ..

السيدة العذراء مريم كانت تحت هذا الحكم " الموت " لذلك كانت تحتاج للخلاص ..
هذه أجابة سؤالك ...
*


----------



## aymonded (10 أبريل 2015)

أولاً أُقدم لك اعتذاري الشديد لأن انا كتبت الموضوع مركز ومكثف جداً يحتاج لعشرات التعليقات للتبسيط والتوضيح، والأخ الحلو عبد يسوع المسيح شرح الموضوع ببساطة افضل مني لأن كلامه هو ملخص الموضوع كه... اقبل اعتذاري الشديد لأن كان ينبغي أن أكتبه واحده واحده بتركيز وتوضيح مختصر وابسط جداً مما كتبت...​


----------



## Konan77 (10 أبريل 2015)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *أنت ماتلخبطش نفسك خالص ..
> و أستاذ أيمن شرح الموضوع تمام جدا ..
> أنت كان سؤالك هل العذراء كانت تحتاج للخلاص ؟
> فكان جوابنا عليك بنعم ..
> ...



تمام انا فهمت ان السيدة مريم تحتاج الي الخلاص زيها زي باقي البشر

السؤال دلوقتي هل في خطيئة موروثة ولا لاء .. لاني كنت بعتقد كده في الاول بس كلام الاستاذ ايمن غير ده

ياريت شرح النقطة دي ببساطة


----------



## Konan77 (10 أبريل 2015)

aymonded قال:


> أولاً أُقدم لك اعتذاري الشديد لأن انا كتبت الموضوع مركز ومكثف جداً يحتاج لعشرات التعليقات للتبسيط والتوضيح، والأخ الحلو عبد يسوع المسيح شرح الموضوع ببساطة افضل مني لأن كلامه هو ملخص الموضوع كه... اقبل اعتذاري الشديد لأن كان ينبغي أن أكتبه واحده واحده بتركيز وتوضيح مختصر وابسط جداً مما كتبت...​



استاذي مشاركتك اثرت الموضوع 

تحياتي لك


----------



## amgd beshara (10 أبريل 2015)

> السؤال دلوقتي هل في خطيئة موروثة ولا لاء .. لاني كنت بعتقد كده في الاول بس كلام الاستاذ ايمن غير ده


بإإختصار لا يوجد شئ إسمه توارث الخطيئة في الفكر المسيحي، لان الخطيئة فعل شخصي ويتحمل نتائجها الشخص الذي اقترفها وحده.
أما في المسيحية فالبشر قد تكاثروا وهم في حالة الموت، او بمعني آخر أن البشرية تموت لانها جميعاً تخطئ وليس لانها ورثت خطيئة آخر..

للمزيد، يُمكنك قرائة هذا الموضوع:
 * 	 الخطيئة الاولي.. مفهومها ونتاجئها  *


----------



## Konan77 (10 أبريل 2015)

amgd beshara قال:


> بإإختصار لا يوجد شئ إسمه توارث الخطيئة في الفكر المسيحي، لان الخطيئة فعل شخصي ويتحمل نتائجها الشخص الذي اقترفها وحده.
> أما في المسيحية فالبشر قد تكاثروا وهم في حالة الموت، او بمعني آخر أن البشرية تموت لانها جميعاً تخطئ وليس لانها ورثت خطيئة آخر..
> 
> للمزيد، يُمكنك قرائة هذا الموضوع:
> *      الخطيئة الاولي.. مفهومها ونتاجئها  *



وانا اتفق معاك في ده

دلوقتي عرفنا ان الخطيئة لا تورث وانه مفيش خطيئة اصلية ورثها البشر من ابيهم ادم والانسان يحاسب علي الخطيئة التي اقترفها وحده

وفكرة ان البشر ورثوا خطيئة ادم دا كان فكر بعض الكنائس وبعض الاباء وان الفكر ده خاطيء

السؤال دلوقتي:الكتاب بيقول عن المسيح انه_ حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم_.فما _هي خطية العالم_؟؟


----------



## Konan77 (10 أبريل 2015)

ممكن رد علي الكلام ده



> *سؤال: هل ورث الإنسان خطية آدم نفسها، أم ورث الطبيعة الفاسدة التي نتجت عن هذه الوصية؟ ادم و حواء ارتكبوا خطية، ما ذنبنا؟!!*
> 
> 
> ا*لإجابة:*
> *استطيع أن أقول: ورث كليهما..*





> *وإلا، فإننا نسأل سؤالًا عقيديًا هامًا، وهو:*
> *لماذا إذن نعمد الأطفال؟*
> *لأنهم ورثوا الخطية الأصلية الجدية، وعاقبتها الموت..*
> *والإنسان الكبير السن حينما ينال سر المعمودية، ينال غفران الخطية الجدية، التي ورثها عن جدية آدم وحواء. وأيضًا الخطايا الفعلية التي ارتكبها قبل المعمودية بسبب فساد طبيعته البشرية.*



المصدر: موقع الانبا تكلا
http://st-takla.org/FAQ-Questions-V...eeda/081-Did-we-Inherit-The-Original-Sin.html


----------



## amgd beshara (11 أبريل 2015)

> السؤال دلوقتي:الكتاب بيقول عن المسيح انه_ حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم_.فما _هي خطية العالم_؟؟



هي الاية مجاوبة نفسها، خطيئة العالم هي خطية كل العالم، او خطيئة البشرية، وليست خطيئة شخص واحد ورثها عنه البشر.
فالمسيح جاء ليرفع عنا الخطية او سلطان الخطية المتمثل في الموت..

اما عن الموقع الذي استشهدت به هُنا، فهو مفهوم شعبي سائد عن الخطيئة الاولي وليس هو المفهوم السليم عنها والذي تسلمته الكنيسة من الاباء الاولين، ويُجيب علي حُجة معمودية الاطفال القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم قائلاً:
وإن كان الأطفال بلا خطايا، فإننا نعمِّدهم ليزداد فيهم البرّ والقداسة ويصبحوا هياكل للروح القدس (عظة 3 عن المعمودية).


----------



## aymonded (11 أبريل 2015)

+ في هذه هي المحبة ليس اننا نحن أحببنا الله بل انه هو أحبنا وأرسل ابنه كفارة لخطايانا (1يوحنا 4: 10)
+ الذي قدمه الله كفارة بالإيمان بدمه لإظهار بره من أجل الصفح عن الخطايا السالفة بإمهال الله (رومية 3: 25)
+ وهو كفارة لخطايانا ليس لخطايانا فقط بل *لخطايا كل العالم* أيضاً (1يوحنا 2: 2)​


----------



## Konan77 (11 أبريل 2015)

amgd beshara قال:


> هي الاية مجاوبة نفسها، خطيئة العالم هي خطية كل العالم، او خطيئة البشرية، وليست خطيئة شخص واحد ورثها عنه البشر.
> فالمسيح جاء ليرفع عنا الخطية او سلطان الخطية المتمثل في الموت..
> 
> اما عن الموقع الذي استشهدت به هُنا، فهو مفهوم شعبي سائد عن الخطيئة الاولي وليس هو المفهوم السليم عنها والذي تسلمته الكنيسة من الاباء الاولين، ويُجيب علي حُجة معمودية الاطفال القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم قائلاً:
> وإن كان الأطفال بلا خطايا، فإننا نعمِّدهم ليزداد فيهم البرّ والقداسة ويصبحوا هياكل للروح القدس (عظة 3 عن المعمودية).



شكرا استاذ امجد 

وده افضل رد قراته حتي الان

تحياتي لك


----------



## Konan77 (11 أبريل 2015)

aymonded قال:


> + في هذه هي المحبة ليس اننا نحن أحببنا الله بل انه هو أحبنا وأرسل ابنه كفارة لخطايانا (1يوحنا 4: 10)
> + الذي قدمه الله كفارة بالإيمان بدمه لإظهار بره من أجل الصفح عن الخطايا السالفة بإمهال الله (رومية 3: 25)
> + وهو كفارة لخطايانا ليس لخطايانا فقط بل *لخطايا كل العالم* أيضاً (1يوحنا 2: 2)​



شكرا استاذي الغالي علي اسلوبك المحترم والهادي في الحوار 

تقبل فائق تقديري واحترامي


----------



## aymonded (11 أبريل 2015)

المسيح حمل الله رافع خطية العالم كله ولم يقل رافع خطية آدم فقط، بل العالم كله، وسأوضح لك ببساطة معنى كلمة وراثة خطية، معناها أني مُقيد بخطية معينة مش أقدر أفلت منها، يعني مثلاً لو ليَّ أب قاتل، بالضرورة لو ورثت خطيئته لازم أصير قاتل مثله، وانا لو اضفت خطية أخرى في حياتي مثل السرقة ابني سيصير قاتل وسارق، وهو لو أضاف زنا مثلاً ابنه سيصير قاتل وسارق وزاني.. الخ...

طبعاً الخطية لا توجد في التركيب الجيني للإنسان لكي يتوارثها، بل هي تقدر تقول مكتسبة وليست متوارثة، يعني الخطية لها أرث أدبي وليس جيني في التركيبة الفسيولوجية، فالإنسان اللي صار في معزل عن الله ممكن يُخطئ تحت أي مُسمى وبأي نوع من الخطايا التي تنبع من إرادته الخاضعة لآخر غير الله، لأن في الحقيقة مشكلة الإنسان أنه صار في حالة انفصال ومعزل عن الله وصار عبداً تحت خوف الموت، لذلك أتي المسيح القيامة والحياة لـ : [ يعتق أولئك الذين خوفاً من الموت كانوا جميعاً كل حياتهم تحت العبودية (عبرانيين 2: 15)

فالكل صار تحت سلطان الموت والدينونة، لأنه وضع للناس أن يموتوا مرة وبعد ذلك الدينونة، فعند قياس القلب بوصية الله وأوامره، نجد أنه لن يفلت أحد من أن يُدان، لأن الكل زاغ عن الحق كل واحد بطريقه، ولا يستطع أحد أن يعيش في القداسة على المستوى الإلهي الفائق لكي يقدر أن يرى مجد الله الحي وينظر إليه، لأن كيف مثلاً أن ينظر إنسان في قرص الشمس وعينيه غير مؤهله لكي تبصر هذا النور الفائق قدرة الإنسان على احتماله سواء في سخونته أو منظره، فكم يكون الله الذي هو أكثر بهاء من الشمس المخلوقة بما لا يُقاس، كيف نقدر أن نراه او نواجه قداسته أو مجده الفائق، ونحن نعيش بإنسانيتنا المائتة والتي لا تقدر أن تراه أو تقف أمام بهاء مجد لاهوته الفائق !!!

[ إذاً لا شيء من الدينونة الآن على الذين هم في المسيح يسوع السالكين ليس حسب الجسد (الإنسانية الساقطة العتيقة) بل حسب الروح (حسب عمل الروح في الإنسانية الجديدة أي الخليقة الجديدة التي نلناها بالإيمان في المسيح). لأن ناموس روح الحياة في المسيح يسوع قد أعتقني (فكني وحررني) من ناموس (قانون) الخطية والموت. لأنه ما كان الناموس عاجزاً عنه في ما كان ضعيفا بالجسد (فَإِنَّ مَا عَجَزَتِ الشَّرِيعَةُ عَن تحقيقه فينا، لِكَوْنِ إنسانيتنا تحت ضعف وسلطان الموت فقد صارت قَاصِرَةً عَنْ تتميم الناموس أي وصايا الله وشرائعه) فالله إذ أرسل ابنه في شبه جسد الخطية (يقصد أنه هو نفسه لم يصير خاطي مثلنا) ولأجل الخطية دان الخطية في الجسد (في الجسد القابل للموت). لكي يتم حكم الناموس فينا نحن السالكين ليس حسب الجسد بل حسب الروح. فأن الذين هم حسب الجسد (يحيون منحصرين في إنسانيتهم القديمة المائته) فبما للجسد يهتمون ولكن الذين حسب الروح فبما للروح. لأن اهتمام الجسد هو موت ولكن اهتمام الروح هو حياة وسلام. لأن اهتمام الجسد هو عداوة لله إذ ليس هو خاضعاً لناموس الله لأنه أيضاً لا يستطيع. فالذين هم في (أي محصورين تحت سلطان) الجسد (حسب إنسانيتهم الضعيفة المائته) لا يستطيعون أن يرضوا الله. وأما أنتم فلستم في الجسد بل في الروح، أن كان روح الله ساكناً فيكم، ولكن أن كان أحد ليس له روح المسيح فذلك ليس له. وأن كان المسيح فيكم فالجسد ميت (فَمَعَ أَنَّ الجسد مائت) بسبب الخطية وأما الروح فحياة (لكم) بسبب البرّ، وأن كان روح الذي أقام يسوع من الأموات ساكناً فيكم فالذي أقام المسيح من الأموات سيُحيي أجسادكم المائتة (الفانية) أيضاً بروحه الساكن فيكم. فإذاً أيها الإخوة نحن مديونون ليس للجسد لنعيش حسب الجسد. لأنه أن عشتم حسب الجسد فستموتون و لكن ان كنتم بالروح *تميتون أعمال الجسد* فستحيون (وأعمال الجسد (حسب إنسانيتنا الساقطة تحت سلطان الموت) ظاهرة التي هي: زنى، عهارة، نجاسة، دعارة - غلاطية 5: 19). لأن كل الذين ينقادون بروح الله فأولئك هم ابناء الله. إذ لم تأخذوا روح العبودية أيضاً للخوف بل أخذتم روح التبني الذي به نصرخ يا أبا الآب. الروح نفسه أيضاً يشهد لأرواحنا اننا أولاد الله ] (رومية 8: 1 - 16)
​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (11 أبريل 2015)

Konan77 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> اولا كل سنة وانتوا طيبين وعيد سعيد عليكم وعلي مصرنا الحبيبة ادام الله عليها الامن والسلام
> 
> ...


الاجابة  

*نعم  ومليار  نعم 

اما  كيف  يولد منها  المسيح القدوس بلا خطيئة  ؟؟
فنعرفه   من   الانجيل للوقا الاصحاح  1

[Q-BIBLE]       34. فَقَالَتْ مَرْيَمُ لِلْمَلاَكِ: «كَيْفَ يَكُونُ هَذَا وَأَنَا لَسْتُ أَعْرِفُ رَجُلاً؟»
35. فَأَجَابَ الْمَلاَكُ: «اَلرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ يَحِلُّ عَلَيْكِ وَقُوَّةُ الْعَلِيِّ تُظَلِّلُكِ فَلِذَلِكَ أَيْضاً الْقُدُّوسُ الْمَوْلُودُ مِنْكِ يُدْعَى ابْنَ اللهِ.    [/Q-BIBLE]

الروح القدس   حل عليها قبيل الحبل الالهى المقدس  ...وقوة العلي  ظللتها 

لتأهيلها   واعدادها   لحلول   الكلمة الالهى المتأنس  المتجسد   فى احشاها

خلوا من الخطيئة بكل درجاتها وأصولها.- كالتدبير الالهى 

لكنها  من حيث    شخصها   و  انسانيتها  تحتاج طبعا للخلاص  الالهى 
++++++++
ثانيا  كل سنة وحضرتك طيب وبصحة جيدة  وربنا يعيد على مصر  بكل الخير

*​.


----------

